# Clump'n milk out of udder???



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

Ok m was milking the goat and ton one side sliimely clumps came out what is it and how do I treat it first day its happened. She gave birth march 1st and this is her first year milking so yeah help??


----------



## Alaskan (May 10, 2018)

it might be OK....

clumps can mean infection... or that that side wasn't milked out often enough,  it clumped up and was WANTING to become an infection but is not yet anything bad.

Sooo.. I would give her a very good once over.  Make sure she isn't running a fever, make sure there are no wounds, lumps or bumps on her udder.  Make sure there is no odd heat in there either.

If she checks out OK, then make sure all lumps and clots are milked out, do NOT let her go too many hours between checking her udder, and it should all be fine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

Do I need to go back to milking more then once a day? Her kid was a flop kid and passed away and I couldn't keep up before with amount of milk she was giving so it worked better for once a day. We been doing once a day for almost a month. Now an no problems before. If necessary I do it. (I had my baby the same day she had hers so I have a newborn along with a five year old and two year old so milking one time has be a challenge)


----------



## Alaskan (May 10, 2018)

Well... you don't want to increase her milk production... but you do want to make sure that all bad milk and milk clumps are drained.

So I would do your once a day milking.  Then check her 2 other times a day to milk just a little and make sure no more clumps are in there and that she hasn't started a fever.

For at least 3 days.   If everything is fine after 3 days of checking, then she is probably fine.

Mastitis can be very serious... but if you take care of it before it starts, then no biggie.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

Ok I go ahead with that. I going to guess we should drink the milk. (My son can't have cows milk so goat milk was only thing he can have ego why I ask we pasteurized it). I am praying its not not sure we could afford the vet bill right now. Plus that might be that straw when my husband decides we need to sale them.


----------



## Alaskan (May 10, 2018)

if she is fine right now... and you keep an eye on her, make sure all milk clumps are out. .. then everything should be fine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

No I meant shouldn't for now.


----------



## Alaskan (May 10, 2018)

as for drinking it..   if it looks fine and smells fine ...  but I really don't know.  Of course with little kids you also need to be in general much more careful.

But with a human mom with mastitis. .. the baby is supposed to keep nursing.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

I know I nearly went crazy when seeing that because I am breastfeeding and part of me got nervous about her milk spraying me lol probably a little to much imagination on my part.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 10, 2018)

I probably just dump it for three days until it improves just to be carefulthat just to nerve racking not knowing you know especially with the amount my two year old intakes some days its a gallon.


----------



## Alaskan (May 10, 2018)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I probably just dump it for three days until it improves just to be carefulthat just to nerve racking not knowing you know especially with the amount my two year old intakes some days its a gallon.


I agree.  safe is better than sorry.


----------

